# oh I do like to be beside the seaside...



## KatieandAngie (Dec 24, 2008)

What a great day and great photos as well. I bet they slept for a while after that...

Vicky just got back from taking Chance and Agnie to the beach in San Simeon. I just love that wet salty dog smell.


----------



## janine (Aug 8, 2009)

Loved your pictures....Emma looks so carefree and that look on Harry's face when he wants you to toss the ball is classic. But those two starving dogs under the table is just so sad...really I don't think they get enough to eat!!!


----------



## C's Mom (Dec 7, 2009)

I love Harry and Tilly. Great shots and that beach looks fantastic. I must say that I haven't seen any recent pics of Tilly and Harry snuggling up together lately - I really love those pics.


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

Looks so fun! Lucky dogs!


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

I love all the beach pictures, they look so happy to be running and playing. Tilly just cracks me up with those sad eyes begging for food. Harry is so funny with his intense face for ball playing. Love your pups. How is Tilly and her paws doing?


----------



## peeps (Sep 12, 2007)

Looks like they love living by the sea


----------



## davebeech (Feb 11, 2006)

brilliant Emma, and how are Tilly's toes doing ??


----------



## Wimbles (Mar 25, 2010)

living in land locked Leicestershire we're very envious! looks like a super day out for all. I can smell those fish and chips and salty sea water from here. MMmmm!


----------



## wyldeflower (Aug 11, 2010)

Tilly is lovely she reminds me of my second retriever love her face and coat and she looks like she had a great time.


----------



## Wendy427 (Apr 4, 2009)

awww LOVE your pics! Those sad eyes do it every time, don't they!


----------



## Lego&Jacub (Jul 18, 2006)

haha to big puppy dog eyes! We sure are suckers for those eyes too!!!!

I cannot get over how much BEACH you guys have... it's just sooo much sand before you hit civilization! I would love to take the pups there were it possible!


----------



## diana_D (Jan 27, 2008)

No wonder people shared their food with Tilly  She masters her ways of begging  Love the photos, they had such great fun!


----------



## Jamm (Mar 28, 2010)

Aw so sweet. What kind of dog is Harry? He is adorable!


----------



## Ranger (Nov 11, 2009)

Wow, GREAT pics! Gorgeous dogs...I love the sad eyes pic!! How could anyone resist that golden face? (Harry's is good too - he did learn from a master, didn't he?!)


----------



## Ruby'smom (Feb 4, 2008)

lovely photos 
was showing Baz and he said how sad Tilly looks under the table 
I said no thats Tilly's "if I look sad mom will give me extra fish and chips " face
he said oh of course lol


----------



## Katie and Paddy's Mum (Mar 31, 2010)

Those pictures are just great. What a beautiful seaside! 
I bet those fish and chips were just mouth-wateringly good.
Like everyone else, I liked the big sad "feed me, I'm starving" eyes shots!
They're both so beautiful!
Kim


----------



## grcharlie (Nov 10, 2007)

What a beautiful time you all had. Makes me want to go to the beach.


----------



## honeysmum (Dec 4, 2007)

Fab pictures Emma, looks like you had a great time (love the captions) oww those sad eyes how could anyone not share there fish and chips.


----------



## Emma&Tilly (May 15, 2005)

Jamm said:


> Aw so sweet. What kind of dog is Harry? He is adorable!


Hi, harry is a cross of we are not sure what! He was a rescue as a pup so your guess is as good as mine!!


----------



## twinny41 (Feb 13, 2008)

Mm, seaside and fish and chips! Spoilt pair!


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Loved the pictures of Tilly's and Harry's beach adventure. Those two sure do lead a blessed life.


----------



## Jax's Mom (Oct 16, 2009)

Great shots and comments....especially loved the sad eyes Tilly gives....so so sweet. Poor thing must have been hungry lol


----------



## Finn's Fan (Dec 22, 2007)

Emma, I'm so sorry that your dogs lead such boring and abused lives The faces under the table are classic!


----------

